

Is Valve’s SteamBox a contender for the next developer workstation? - ganeumann
http://radar.oreilly.com/2014/01/is-valves-steambox-a-contender-for-the-next-developer-workstation.html#more-58853

======
unwind
Dupe: [http://radar.oreilly.com/2014/01/is-valves-steambox-a-
conten...](http://radar.oreilly.com/2014/01/is-valves-steambox-a-contender-
for-the-next-developer-workstation.html).

Seems this submission has an anchor ID which makes the URL unique from HN's
point of view.

~~~
kyrra
link to HN post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7030194](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7030194)

